# Seerosenwurzeln einfach schneiden?



## MonaNelly (1. Aug. 2009)

wir haben 2 seerosen geschenkt bekommen, total verwurzelt und kaum gepfelgt. beide sind in einem zu großen topf, der eine topf ist ca. 30cm lang/ hoch, ca. 20cm nach unten sind nur wurzeln. nun habe ich i-wo im netz gelesen, dass man die wurzeln einfach radikal abschneiden kann, da seerosen wir unkraut wachsen.

stimmt das? es sind zum teil sehr dicke wurzeln, wenn ich diese abschneide, geht doch bestimmt die pflanze kaputt oder?
die pflanze an sich ist mickrig, ein paar stängel und keine kräftigen blätter (neue schwimmblätter wachsen allerdings), dafür aber wahnsinnig viel wurzelgestrüpp.


----------



## Würmli (2. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Seerosenwurzeln einfach schneiden?*

*Hallo Mona,*

*nach meiner Erfahrung kannst du die dicke Hauptwurzel ruhig auf ca. 10 cm. kürzen. Wenn 3-4 Blätter drann sind, schlägt sie wieder gut aus.*
*Das Ganze dann in Kies setzen, nicht in Teicherde. *

*Viel Erfolg,*

*Gruß Biggi*


----------



## Annett (2. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Seerosenwurzeln einfach schneiden?*

Moin.

Bei Seerosen unterscheidet man zwischen Wurzeln (weiß, sehr biegsam) und Rhizom (grünlich, hart, mit Hohlräumen - entspricht dem Stengel normaler Pflanzen) aus welchem die Blätter + Blüten wachsen.
Das Rhizom kann man einkürzen, einen Teil der weißen Wurzeln zum besseren Anwachsen dran lassen. Die Schnittstelle am Rhizom kann man zur Sicherheit mit Holzkohlestaub desinfizieren. 
Umtopfen etc. sollte, laut Werner, bis spätestens Mitte August abgeschlossen sein, damit die Pflanzen vor dem Winter noch richtig einwachsen. 

Viel Erfolg!


----------



## MonaNelly (2. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Seerosenwurzeln einfach schneiden?*

ich meine die weißen wurzeln, die rhizome wollte ich lassen wie sie sind.  solange ich einen großteil der weißen wurzeln kürzen kann und diese somit in einen kleineren topf setzen kann, ist mir schon sehr geholfen 
das gibt auch wieder etwas mehr platz im teich 

Edit:
@Würmli: meinst du mit dicker hauptwurzel das rhizom, oder dicke weiße wurzeln??

dass man das rhizom teilen kann, ist mir bewusst, das wichtigere sind im moment die vielen vielen weißen wurzeln.


----------



## niri (2. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Seerosenwurzeln einfach schneiden?*

Hi Mona,

ich kürze beim Umtopfen meiner Seerosen die Wurzeln ziemlich radikal (lt. Empfehlungen in diversen Seerosen-Büchern), das hat den Pflanzen bis jetzt nie geschadet.

LG
Ina


----------



## MonaNelly (2. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Seerosenwurzeln einfach schneiden?*



niri schrieb:


> Hi Mona,
> 
> ich kürze beim Umtopfen meiner Seerosen die Wurzeln ziemlich radikal (lt. Empfehlungen in diversen Seerosen-Büchern), das hat den Pflanzen bis jetzt nie geschadet.
> 
> ...



super, genau das wollte ich hören!!


----------



## MonaNelly (2. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Seerosenwurzeln einfach schneiden?*

so, habe nun die wurzeln gekürzt und zusätzlich noch 2 weitere rhizome mit in den topf gesetzt. habe von der noch größeren seerose welche abgetrennt.
hoffe nun, dass nichts kaputt geht und schön anwächst!
habe heute übrigens einen toten elritz gefunden  (und 2 __ blutegel im schlamm der seerose :shock ).


----------



## MonaNelly (26. März 2011)

*AW: Seerosenwurzeln einfach schneiden?*

ist zwar schon eine weile her, aber ich wollte kurz berichten, dass die seerosen super gewachsen sind! ich habe einen korb in 1m tiefe stehen und den anderen auf ca. 40cm. sie haben sich super angepasst und wachsen und gedeihen  riesige blätter und tolle blüten!!
der radikalschnitt hat überhaupt nicht geschadet (habe dafür ein altes, stumpfes messer benutzt).


----------



## Teicher (27. März 2011)

*AW: Seerosenwurzeln einfach schneiden?*

Hallo alle, Ich müsste auch im Teich rein und mein Seerose kürzen.  Hab's vor zwei Jahren versucht, hab des Ting, obwohl im Korb, NICHT aussen Teich bekommen!  Heuer dachte ich, vielleicht erst Wasser ablassen damit man ran kommt, dann veruchen ein wenig abzuschneiden.  Dazu aber muß ich noch warten weil der Teich noch zugefroren ist.  Tags über tauen die ränder zwar, aber da wir immer noch Nachtfrost bis -6° haben, kann ich noch nichts grosses anfangen, leider!  Na ja, was sollt's
Tach noch
Jimmy


----------



## MonaNelly (27. März 2011)

*AW: Seerosenwurzeln einfach schneiden?*

dein teich ist noch zugefroren?? wo wohnst du denn? 

ich habe mir fest vorgenommen, den korb mit den seerosen NICHT mehr hoch zu holen aus 1m tiefe. da würde ich nur ganz dolle rücken bekommen  außerdem würden sicherlich viele viele tierchen sterben, die sich dort angesiedelt haben :? und das möchte ich nicht!


----------



## Limnos (27. März 2011)

*AW: Seerosenwurzeln einfach schneiden?*

Hi

Die etwa maccaronidicken weißen Wurzel sind Haltewurzeln, die für die Ernährung der Seerose keine große Rolle spielen. Sie spielen auch keine Rolle beim Neuanwachsen mehr. Man kann sie also radikal entfernen. Wenn man das Rhizom verkürzen will, kann man auch, wenn man kein Kohlepulver hat, die Schnittfläche auf eine heiße Herdplatte drücken. Das desinfiziert und verschließt die Gefäße. Ich versenke Seerosen seit langem ohne Topf mit einem Kalksandstein, den ich mit unverrottbarer Schnur oder einem alten Nylonstrumpf am Rhizon befestige.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Eugen (27. März 2011)

*AW: Seerosenwurzeln einfach schneiden?*

Hallo Wolfgang,
nur mal ne Frage:
Welche Seerosenarten hast du denn ?
Würde mich schlicht mal interessieren.


----------



## Limnos (28. März 2011)

*AW: Seerosenwurzeln einfach schneiden?*

Hi Eugen

Ich habe mit Sicherheit eine Nymphaea candida, eine mit blassgelben Blüten und oberseits braun gesprenkelten Blättern, die evtl. Colonel Welsh sein könnte, sowie (wahrscheinlich)verschiedene rosa blühende, die ich keiner Sorte zuordnen kann. Darüber hinaus habe ich Nuphar lutea, Nuphar pumila, Nuphar advena und Nuphar japonica (ob noch?) Keinen bleibenden Erfolg (über mehr als 10 Jahre) hatte ich mit Nymphaea tetragona, gelbe und rote Nymphaea pygmaea, N. x daubenyana und einer violettblühenden, die aber nur im Aquarium wuchs. Das waren aber mehr Platz- oder Lichtprobleme.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Chrima (18. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Seerosenwurzeln einfach schneiden?*

Hallo,
Ich habe am Wochenende meine Seerosen ausgedünnt.
Ich wollte euch mal zeigen,wie die so wachsen können.
Ich habe den Teich vor 1,5 Jahren übernommen und wollte endlich
wissen was in ihm los ist,und habe das gefunden. Armdicke Wurzeln 
haben den ganzen Teichboden bedeckt.Die drei Fotos sind nur ein 
Bruchteil von dem was ich da rausgeholt habe.
LG Tina


----------

